# NAS WD + Acces Local/Ext + Plex



## arthurod44 (17 Mai 2016)

Bonjour à tous,

Je suis néophyte dans le domaine et bien qu'avoir parcouru quelques forums et tutos, je n'ai rien trouvé correspondant à ma config/mes attentes alors je m'en remets à vous. Certains diront que 1000 tutos existent déjà.. mais dans la majorité des cas c'est simplement en local et l'exemple est un NAS de Synology sur une Livebox... N'ayant aucun des deux, je voudrais faire un parfait contre exemple et aider j'en suis sûr beaucoup de personnes dans mon cas. Grâce à vos réponses je souhaite faire un tuto complet pour aider les personnes qui partent de zéro, qui achètent un NAS et qui aimerait en faire un serveur sympa pour quelques euros...

*Matériel :* 
MBP 15' Retina 2014 (Wifi)
NAS WD MyCloud EX2 4 To <câblé> Routeur Netgear <câblé> Modem RED Fibre by SFR <> @

*But :*
Je cherche à créer un "superserveur" de films/séries avec un nom simple, accessible depuis n'importe où, par plusieurs sessions utilisateurs, chacun ayant leurs droits et fonctionnant comme une seedbox, une dropbox...

*Objectifs :*
A) Accéder (lecture, écriture et téléchargement) en local comme depuis l'extérieur de manière simple et fiable, à tout le contenu de mon serveur/NAS via un nom de domaine
==> PC/Mac/iOS/Andr/WP > www.SUPERSERVEUR.xxx.com > Login(s) + mdp(s) > contenu

B) Contenu accessible depuis mon interface Plex
==> TV > AppleTV > Plex > contenu

*J'ai besoin d'aide pour : *
Dans un souci d'organisation merci de reprendre le numéro de la question dans votre réponse

1) CONFIGURATION NAS
Quelle est la bonne config de l'onglet RESEAU dans l'interface de WD du NAS ? 
Quelles options (dé)cocher ? FTP ? SSH ? DLNA ? NFS ? Il y en a trop...
> cf. lien dropbox

2) NOM DE DOMAINE
Procédure complète pour attribuer un nom de domaine : 
NoIP ? DynDNS ? Gratuit ? Payant ? ==> Je suis prêt à payer un nom de domaine
Quelles infos faut il ensuite rentrer et dans quelle interface ? celle du modem ? celle de WD ?

3) PORTS
Ouvrir les ports, les rediriger.. là faut qu'on me drive onglets par onglets dans le modem en mode admin

4) PLEX 
Relier le tout à mon compte Plex

Je vais joindre ici un lien vers un dossier Dropbox où se trouveront toutes les infos complémentaires, photos, screenshots...

Merci d'avance à tous ceux qui m'apporteront leur aide à ce topic.


----------



## arthurod44 (17 Mai 2016)

Dossier de photos/screenshots (voué à être enrichi)

https://www.dropbox.com/sh/4gmxatpruts0w8c/AACHyQJKu8lsmaO2uBC13JT4a?dl=0


----------



## kaos (18 Mai 2016)

Je te conseille avant d'ouvrir ton serveur depuis l'extérieur, (ce qui n'est pas sans risque) de bien maitriser ton NAS en local.

Pour cela,
Dans ton NAS active le protocole SAMBA ou SMB/CIFS ça dépends comment il est nommé.

C'est un protocole de partage Win/Mac qui va te permettre de voir ton serveur dans le Finder, tu cliqueras sur connexion et tu tape le compte que tu veux et voilà.

Pour les services que tu ne connais pas, va voir sur Google /
Par exemple le DLNA c'est pour lire les vidéo a partir de ta télé si elle prend en charge ce protocole,

Amuse toi avec ton NAS, fais des tests et dans quelques jours tu pourras te pencher sur l’accès de l’extérieur.
Visiblement tu as la fibre, c'est dejà un bon point ...

*Notes sur les Screenshots*

Désactive les services que tu ne connais pas pou dont tu n'as pas besoin pour l'instant, ils vont bouffer de la resource pour rien.
Désactive le Cloud (tu verras ça plus tard)
Au niveau réseau, désactive le DHCP et passe en IP fixe sinon ça va être la merde pour t'y connecter a chaque fois / tu choisis une IP locale libre et tu te fais un favoris dans ton navigateur.
_Le DHCP c'est un micro programme de ta Box/routeur qui donne a la volée une IP a n'importe quel équipement qui se connecte chez toi. Si tu l'active, ton NAS va changer d'IP a chaque fois._





Maintenant je me permet un petit conseil.
_Ce genre d'appareil n'est pas super optimisé pour faire un réel serveur ouvert de l’extérieur, cela demande souvent quelques réglages poussés au niveau Firewall etc .. Je le sais car je l'ai fais avec un server plus ou moins identique (Dlink) et les débits étaient immondes, je pense qu'il vaut mieux garder ce serveur pour du local et se tourner vers une petite config PC avec une distribution simple comme *Open media vault* et optimiser la config pour en faire un serveur.
Peut être que certains ne seront pas d'accord avec moi, mais c'est ma petite expérience.
_


----------



## arthurod44 (18 Mai 2016)

Slt Kaos,

En local peut de pbs. Je le maitrise bien. J'y accede via Finder avec mes id admin donc de ce côté ça va. Le seul point noir c'est que cette connexion saute parfois. J'ai un popup qui me dit que les volumes se sont déconnectés : je n'arrive pas à créer un alias sur le bureau où qd je clic dessus ça ouvre le dossier Films, Series...

Pour les noms type DLNA bien sur j'ai checké google mais difficile de tout retenir.. Mon truc c'est plus la méca ^^

J'ai la fibre (coaxiale) de SFR/NumC. Ça passe c'est correct. 

J'en suis justement à l'etape : acces depuis l'extérieur. 

J'entends et je prends note de tes conseils, je ten remercie, mais j'aimerais qd meme tenter de finaliser ce projet. Si les perfs sont insatisfaisantes alors je le mettrai en conclusion de ce tuto. 

Merci



Sent from my iPhone using Forums iGeneration mobile app


----------



## arthurod44 (18 Mai 2016)

ALERTE !

Kaos, j'ai fait ce que tu m'as dit, Cloud OFF et DHCP OFF > un assistant m'aide à configurer une IP fixe : je choisis la même qu'au départ cad 192.168.0.17 > Je confirme et là... plus rien. Je tente et retente tout et impossible de le trouver...

HELP HELP


----------



## kaos (18 Mai 2016)

arthurod44 a dit:


> ALERTE !
> 
> Kaos, j'ai fait ce que tu m'as dit, Cloud OFF et DHCP OFF > un assistant m'aide à configurer une IP fixe : je choisis la même qu'au départ cad 192.168.0.17 > Je confirme et là... plus rien. Je tente et retente tout et impossible de le trouver...
> 
> HELP HELP



Vérifie sur ta box la plage d'adresse DHCP qui sont assignables genre de 192.168.0.1 à 192.168.0.100
Vérifie que ça soit pas 192.168.*1*."" plutot que 0

Ensuite tu devras renseigner le server dns / prends ceux de google
Puis tu auras a entrer* l'adresse IP locale *de ta box
Masque sous réseau - chez moi c'est *255.255.255.0*
L'adresse de mon routeur (BOX) chez moi c'est *192.168.1.254*


C'est qu'un exemple mais chez moi ça donne ça







De toute façon t'es obligé d'avoir une adresse fixe sinon tu va perdre ton server a chaque fois.
Tu ne devrais pas avoir besoin d'assistant , mieux vaut se faire tout a la main pour bien maitriser le truc, t’inquiète, tu vas en avoir d'autres des bizarreries


----------



## arthurod44 (18 Mai 2016)

J'aurais tellement aimé avoir ton message avant... 

Depuis l'interface WD, il y a cet assistant qui s'active si on switch de _DHCP_ à _IP fixe_, je rentre *192.168.0.17* pour mon *NAS*, et là il y a une option en tout petit, qui donne pas du tout envie de cliquer dessus _DNS de Google_ mais je passe, je fais suivant, roulette d'attente, message de mise en garde, ok, suivant.. BOOM. Plus rien

J'ai testé de 192.168.0.1 à 0.20... rien a faire. Je tente avec un *1*


----------



## kaos (18 Mai 2016)

arthurod44 a dit:


> J'aurais tellement aimé avoir ton message avant...
> 
> Depuis l'interface WD, il y a cet assistant qui s'active si on switch de _DHCP_ à _IP fixe_, je rentre *192.168.0.17* pour mon *NAS*, et là il y a une option en tout petit, qui donne pas du tout envie de cliquer dessus _DNS de Google_ mais je passe, je fais suivant, roulette d'attente, message de mise en garde, ok, suivant.. BOOM. Plus rien
> 
> J'ai testé de 192.168.0.1 à 0.20... rien a faire. Je tente avec un *1*



Vérifie tes adresses assignables dans ta box ou aligne toi sur celle de ton ordi, tu peux pas donner n'importe quelle adresse

EX:  Si ton DHCP de BOX va de 192.168.0.1 à 192.168.0.20 et que tu met 21 ça va coincer


Pour les DNS, c'est des servers qui transforment une adresse IP en nom.com et Google a les plus puissants. Quand tu tape radiofrance.fr derriere c'est un DNS qui renvoie sur leur serveur / cette notion va t'etre utile pour la suite si tu veux acceder a ton NAS puisque tu devras transformer ton adresse IP PUBLIQUE en nom de domaine.

Dans ton routeur tu redirigeras cette IP publique vers l'IP locale de ton NAS (voila pourquoi entre autre il faut du fixe.
_

De toute façon il va te falloir plusieurs jours pour bien prendre en main le bouzin et les notions qui vont avec mais une fois que c'est fait, que ce soit un petit NAS ou un Gros server, c'est la meme chose avec quelques options en plus._


----------



## arthurod44 (18 Mai 2016)

Sur ma box y'a rien de précis à part les infos de base l'IP du modem, le SSID, le mdp... rien sur les adresses assignables. Sûr
Mais je comprends pas en assignant _0.17_ a un périphérique qui l'était déjà en quoi ça peut ne pas marcher ?

Je pète un plomb.

Nouveau screenshot de l'interface de ma box dans la drop


----------



## kaos (18 Mai 2016)

Dans ta box on voit bien que tu es en 0.17
C'est bien l'image 6.png donc on y voit toutes les infos IP départ et IP de fin sont l'amplitude d'IP que ton DHCP est suceptible de donner aux différents appareils qui se connectent chez toi (un ami avec un iPhone, toi avec une tablette etc ..)

Donc en tapant cette adresse 192.168.0.17 dans ton navigateur tu devrais arriver sur l'interface de ton NAS et tu t'y connecte avec la compte administrateur / pas le compte utilisateur que tu à créer sur le NAS.


----------



## arthurod44 (18 Mai 2016)

On est daccord mais justement. Il trouve pas la page. J'ai des lenteurs affreuses et il y a 30 min j'ai perdu tout acces a ma wifi. Je suis bloqué de partout...


Sent from my iPhone using Forums iGeneration mobile app


----------



## kaos (19 Mai 2016)

arthurod44 a dit:


> On est daccord mais justement. Il trouve pas la page. J'ai des lenteurs affreuses et il y a 30 min j'ai perdu tout acces a ma wifi. Je suis bloqué de partout...
> Sent from my iPhone using Forums iGeneration mobile app



Va falloir mener ton enquête car tu n'iras pas plus loin sans une ip fixe, tout NAS s'utilise en IP fixe c'est impossible autrement, je comprends pas comment ça pouvait marcher avant a moins que tu n'ai fais aucun redémarrage .

t'as du zapper un truc dans la config.

Reprends la doc au calme


----------



## kaos (19 Mai 2016)

Je viens de penser a truc tout bête ! la pluspart des équipement réseaux ne sont pas administrables en wifi (sécu contre le hack)

Donc tu dois te connecter avec un câble , la connection administrateur sera alors acséssible / en wifi uniquement les comptes utilisateurs ...


J'ai relu ton premier message et j'ai tilté  je suis sur que c'est ça ! et je te conseille mais vivement de laisser cette sécurité.


----------



## arthurod44 (19 Mai 2016)

J'y ai pensé. A partir de maintenant je reste en config : NAS > RJ45 > adaptateur > MDB
J'ai testé TOUTES les IP entre 192.168.0.10 à 50 : RIEN
Mais... sur le 192.168.0.17 c'est plus lent à venir et sous Chrome le logo WD apparait devant l'url mais la page affiche erreur (photo 7)
J'ai tenté un accès au NAS via la Mac App.. Rien à faire il ne le trouve pas

Qu'est ce que je fais ? :/
Niveau Mac > Pref Sys > Réseau > Ethernet thunderbolt : je mets quoi ? (photo 8)


----------



## arthurod44 (19 Mai 2016)

Bon bonne nouvelle...
Après un réinitialisation de ma box et de mon NAS, MIRACLE, j'ai à nouveau accès à mon NAS via 192.168.0.32
Depuis le Finder je le vois aussi en étant connecté comme "arthur" (profil admin) mais je n'ai pas rentré de mdp :/ ?
Depusi Chrome, je tape l'IP > je tombe sur la page de login : "arthur" et qd je rentre mon mdp = ERREUR

Du coup question : comment je peux accéder au NAS depuis le Finder sans rentrer de mdp et NE PAS y accéder depuis Chrome faute d'avoir le bon mdp ???   (J'ai tenté tous les mdp par defaut 0000, password, 1234, le mien de base) RIEN A FAIRE..

ERRATUM : IL N'Y A PLUS/PAS DE MDP

*Tout va bien, on peut reprendre la config du NAS et du Serveur pour un accès depuis l'extérieur*


----------



## arthurod44 (19 Mai 2016)

On revient à la config initial : MBP <Wifi> BOX <RJ45> NAS
Chrome > 192.168.0.32 > Login + mdp (OK) > Paramètres > Réseau = PHOTO 9

Kaos tu m'as dit pour iPv4 : je switch sur STATIQUE
L'assistant dont je te parlais est illustré en PHOTOS 10 à 12
P10 : Assistant
P11 : _Suivant_
P12 : après avoir cliqué sur _DNS de Google
_
Voilà j'en suis là et afin d'éviter une deuxième panique je voudrais être sûr de chaque ligne


----------



## kaos (20 Mai 2016)

Désolé, je rentre tard du Taff et suis crevé.
*
Tu confond les différents comptes*

Le compte admin est uniquement utilisable depuis un navigateur avec l'IP locale, lui seul accède a l'interface.
Suivant les marque voir la doc pour le mot de pass usine.

Depuis ce compte admin tu vas créer des comptes utilisateur avec certains droits qui eux permettront de se connecter depuis le Finder ou d'autres applications.

Pour ce qui concerne le dernier screenshot 
Il y a un tas de fonction que tu ne vas pas utiliser de suite comme FTP AFP NFS et Webdav
va voir sur google pour voir ce que c'est AFP est vieux protocole mac je crois, NFS c'est plus pour le partage Window, et Webdav c'est un protocole de partage et d'exploration de fichiers, je l'utilisais pour lire mes films en streaming sur IPAD en local, j'ai acheté une app à 1 euros nommé Webdav je sais plus quoi.


----------



## arthurod44 (20 Mai 2016)

Merci Kaos pour ces précisions
Niveau accès compte admin/users c'est ok de mon côté : le compte admin je peux y accéder via Finder ou Chrome. J'ai testé un compte user, tous les mdp sont ok. Je m'y attarderai davantage quand j'aurai l'accès depuis l'extérieur..

Kaos niveau config de NAS pour l'extérieur tu peux m'aider ? (cf post précédent // photo 9 a 12)


----------



## kaos (20 Mai 2016)

je peux essayer, y'a des truc que j'ai pas fais depuis longtemps et ça dépends des services que tu va ouvrir.
le plus simple c'est le FTP .

Je n'ai par contre jamais utilisé Plex


----------



## arthurod44 (20 Mai 2016)

Plex on verra ça en dernier.. 
Pour le moment focus sur la config interface NAS + config box (ports) + domaine


----------



## kaos (20 Mai 2016)

Le domaine aussi tu le feras en dernier si t'es content de la config / au début fais tes réglages avec ton IP publique.
Rdv sur http://www.mon-ip.com/

Ensuite dans ta box tu vas sur la page des redirections et tu tapes IP publique vers IP du NAS
par contre je sais pas pour les ports, pour un server web c'est le 80 pour le FTP c'est 20 et 21
apres faut que tu fouine par rapport au services / faut faire des recherches sur le net

Je pense que le plus simple et sécurisé pour commencer c'est le Cloud.

_Moi sur un server web, les attaques ont commencés 4/6 hrs apres la mise en route du server  donc faudra etre attentif à tes logs sans non plus trop de parano mais ne met pas de fichiers sensibles (RIB etc ..) tant que tu maitrise pas le truc sur le bout des doigts._


----------



## arthurod44 (20 Mai 2016)

Je m'apprête à faire quelques modif mais j'ai besoin d'être sûr :
Kaos, sur l'interface WD > Réseau : je dois passer mon iPv4 sur STATIQUE. Quand je le fais les infos affichées ne sont pas tout à fait les mêmes entre ma box et mon NAS : "le masque sous-réseau"
>> 255.255.255.0 pour le NAS (photo 12)    et     255.255.254.0 pour la box (photo 14)

Qu'est ce que je fais ? J'impose le _255.255.254.0 _au WD ? ou je laisse comme ça ?

Dropbox - Photos : http://bit.ly/1XEP3Cs

PS : pour les adresse IP et MAC de tous les appareils je les connais, pas de soucis, pour les utilisateurs c'est principalement la famille, amis proches et pour le contenu aucun pb rien de sensible.


----------



## kaos (20 Mai 2016)

Je pense que c'est les infos de la box qu'il faut suivre


----------



## kaos (22 Mai 2016)

Pour vérifier si ta config réseau est correcte tu dois avoir une fonction d'alerte Mail / tu met ton Add mail et tu peux etre prévenu si un événement choisis se passe (temperature dépassant X°C / mise a jour, connection de tel ou tel compte etc ...)

En général avec cette fonction il y a un bouton d’envoi d'un mail test / si la config est pas bonne tu auras un échec dans les logs.


----------

